# empty gestational sac at 5.7 weeks



## insearch (Mar 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I'm sorry for all of your losses. This past year 1/2 we have lost 3. After the 3rd we went to fertility treatment. We conceived again last month and they put me on progesterone right after ov. Yesterday I went in for blood and ultrasound. My blood work came back good. Hcg 11,817 up from 1,040 last friday. However, they couldn't find a yolk in the gestational sac. I was hoping beyond hope that it was just too early, but the doctor wasn't encouraging and everything I've read online seems to say that you should see a yolk sac by 5 weeks. I'm emotionally drained and still feeling very pregnant. Part of me just wants to stop the progesterone and let this go, but I have a repeat ultrasound on Tuesday. There is a little part of me that thinks there might be a chance. I guess they still don't know what's wrong w/ me. If anyone has had this happen and has or has not eventually seen a yolk or embryo, please share. Sincerely, Laura


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Laura,

I wish I had some words for you, but I don't. Please keep us posted on how things are going. I feel so bad that your going through this. I do hope for the best for you.

Be gentle with yourself over Mothers Day. It's going to be a rough day for you. Make sure your eating well and drinking enough. I would suggest red rasberry leaf tea as it's very hydrating. Try to get some rest and know that my heart is going out to you.


----------



## umiak (May 14, 2002)

My heart goes out to you, Laura. "Tear Soup", is a book about loss that is beautifully written and illustrated. It is a story that touches, and helps heal.


----------

